# Chicken gizzards? Livers? Hearts?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering if they can have them? They will be boiled of course, but the ones you can buy packaged in the stores t for human consumption?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Our dogs LOVE Beef Liver. I get a large piece and have the butcher slice it for me. I then add a tiny bit of Swanson's 99% Fat Free Chicken Broth to it and microwave it for 20 seconds. Let cool and cut it up into bit size pieces for them. They are at my heels the whole time this is going on.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

So they can have beef? As in hamburger beef then? I don't want to give them anything that could kill them. What other human foods can they have?

I give them about twice a week boiled chicken with green beans, carrots and peas. What else can I give them?

So can they have the Chicken livers then? How about the hearts and gizzards?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes they can have all of it but be careful you don't feed them to many the livers are fatty. I feed raw to my Bull Terrier and he gets organ meat all the time the little ones look at me like I was crazy when I offer them some. I haven't tried cooking them for them but maybe I'll try that to see if they like it better. On the hamburger I would go lean and boil it rather than fry it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Beef liver has a lot less fat in it then Chicken liver does. However we only do this twice a week.

There are so many "human" foods that are safe for your doggies. However *stay away* from Onions, Grapes, Raisins as well, mushrooms, garlic, macadamia nuts, chocolate, Apple seeds and many other seeds from fruits. This is a beginning list and very important I feel.

Good luck to you and great of you to care exactly what your doggies is eating,
Melanie


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't worry I went online and found a few lists on what they should not have. But before I give them anything I want to make sure what they can have even if it is not on the list.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

So what other human foods are ok for them?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have given mine chicken, beef, lamb, and pork in VERY small quantities (a little bacon or ham as a treat). Broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, brussel sprouts, asparagus, green beans, potatoes, tomatoes. Also, frozen raw uncooked marrow bones - soup bones from the store. Blueberries, bananas, raspberries, most fruits except grapes. I know they can have bison and venision, I have given small amounts of natural no sugar added peanut butter, and small amounts of organic yogurt, and cheese. 

I work for a meat packing company so my guys get everything from filet mignon to hamburgers to all beef hotdogs. They eat freeze dried raw food mostly but I like to mix in very rare cooked meat and fruits and veggies to spoil them. I'll give them almost any veggie that they will eat. I give them small amounts of a quality kibble to snack on for breakfast.

The trick is to watch the amount of fat vs. protein vs. grain. I also add 1/2 teaspoon of probiotic powder to their dinners to help them with digestion, that seems to help with the gas from veggies as well. 

Good luck! Sounds like you are well on your way to spoiling your maltese rotten. 

Leslie


----------

